
How we made the typeface Comic Sans - taspeotis
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2017/mar/28/how-we-made-font-comic-sans-typography
======
719Ben
[https://github.com/719Ben/Comic-Sans-
Everything](https://github.com/719Ben/Comic-Sans-Everything)

